# First time plunge router question



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Guys, I’ve had this Porter cable plunge router for a number of years and never really used it as a plunge. 

So today I want to make some circles and found it to be really hard to move. I don’t see any adjustments and decided to remove the springs. I found that there are plastic sleeves over them and was just wondering if they are supposed to be on there.

It seems to be a little better without them but not anywhere near what I expect in a plunge router. I have to push it really hard to go down and then it doesn’t want to come back up. I don’t even want to have it stuck while I’m cutting and was wondering if there is something I can do.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I decided put the plastic spring covers back in and lubed the slide posts. It works now, but not as smooth as I’d like it although the base really slams up fast when it's upside down without any weight on it.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

The tubes are to stop the spring rubbing and grinding against the metal tubes. Less wear n tear.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Angie, I just wasn't sure because they looked like standard packaging.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Well I decided put the plastic spring covers back in and lubed the slide posts. It works now, but not as smooth as I’d like it although the base really slams up fast when it's upside down without any weight on it.


Do not let that happen, Johnny.

look what happened to my Makita which has a sweet smooth plunge....

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/39068-my-makita-has-bit-dust.html


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG! James thats terrible. It happened 3 times and each time it sounded bad. I guess I need to be more careful. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Do not let that happen, Johnny.
> 
> look what happened to my Makita which has a sweet smooth plunge....
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/39068-my-makita-has-bit-dust.html


Ok I rest my case , my makitas need replacing !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What happened to James's Makita was caused by him not having the long height adjusting "knob" fitted. The small Nylon round nut was all that was holding the router together so it's no wonder that it failed.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I just completed cutting 18 circles and although everything went well, I feel like something is not right. It just doesn’t slide very easily and I have to verify each time to see if the depth stop is actually touching bottom. Maybe this is normal and I’m expecting too much. As I mentioned earlier, I have never plunged before and really don’t know what is normal.

I bought this router “open box” at a huge discount many years ago and it was missing parts that I replaced. I've always used the motor in my router table and the plunge base just sat on the shelf collecting dust. 

So is it normal for the plunge to stop every so often on the way down as if it bottomed out?

I really feel like maybe the plastic around the springs are causing it to stick because it seems to be at the same spot each time, but a little extra push does take all the way down.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cannot speak for the quality of PC routers, but that has never happened with my Tritons or Makitas.


Edit; I did have a minor problem with the Makita 3600BR when I first got it from the pawn shop, but once cleaned and lubricated, no more problem.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

James, thanks for replying. Do you ever lube your Plunge router shafts?
I'm not sure if I should or not because of the sawdust.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*an occasional spray...*

I use an occasional spray of this....Sawdust is not a problem...

Especially on the older routers...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> I use an occasional spray of this....Sawdust is not a problem...
> 
> Especially on the older routers...


Thanks James.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I occasionally spray a touch of CRC onto a finger then spread it on the columns and everything is smooth again for several months.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, I think I have some CRC some place around here. I need to look for it. Thanks Harry, I’ll give it a try.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Is that the PC 690 dual router kit? (fixed base and plunge base) I purchased one of those years ago and it was also a bit sticky when pushing down. I used powdered graphite to lube the shafts and that made all the difference with the sliding motion. Don't use it anymore, I purchased the 7500 series plunge (3-1/4 HP) router. Much nicer unit with lots more power.

I made an adjustable base assembly for the plunge router that lets me swing round disks from 6" radius up to 96" radius when I am out in the field.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi JT,
It's the PC 890 combination. I've had other problems with it, but I've also had problems with other routers. I like the shape and weight of it so I'm not really interested in buying another router at this time. I have 5 routers as it is and I don't do that much routing.


----------

